# Need A Trailer Rig



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Plan to Buy a new rig for work and have a budget of about 10K. Want something I can pull with an Ford Expl. that can feed 50 - 100. Yall have any recommendations on some one in the Houston Area that can build a good rig.

I have looked a Klose, JJ's, and Pitts & Spitts.

Right now I am leaning towards Klose but he is not cheep.


----------



## biglove04350 (Nov 18, 2009)

YOUR GOING TO NEED A BIGGER BUDGET FOR KLOSE.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

IMHO.If my pitts and spitts trailer rig would go away tomorrow..I would pulled a trigger on a Gators.All that purdy looking stainless steel makes holding the temperature merely impossible.

RL


----------



## TEXASSMOKE (Dec 10, 2009)

If your looking for a real head turner try Jambo pits (Jamie Geer)http://www.jambopits.com/Home_Page.php
Gator pitts are fairly decent for the price but hear some mixed reviews about holding an even steading temp throughout the pitt(Ritch Robin) http://www.gatorpit.net/home.htm
Check out Lone Star Pits.(Tom) I have seen some beautiful pits come out of there. Used to be Bates custom.http://www.lonestarcustompits.com/
Its all about what you can spend and what you want it to produce.

:texasflaghttp://www.texassmokesauce.com/:texasflag


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

TEXASSMOKE said:


> If your looking for a real head turner try Jambo pits (Jamie Geer)http://www.jambopits.com/Home_Page.php
> Gator pitts are fairly decent for the price but hear some mixed reviews about holding an even steading temp throughout the pitt(Ritch Robin) http://www.gatorpit.net/home.htm
> Check out Lone Star Pits.(Tom) I have seen some beautiful pits come out of there. Used to be Bates custom.http://www.lonestarcustompits.com/
> Its all about what you can spend and what you want it to produce.
> ...


Now thats a good first post. Welcome to the board.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

I know it's not Houston, but you could check out Texas Pipe Fabricators in Corpus Christi. They build a nice rig that sounds like you are looking for. And by the way, very reasonable pricing IMHO. I have used one a bunch of times for cooking at our fire dept for around 200. Also havve used it a bunch for other occasions for 25 to 100 people. I think the number is 361-882-5541, tell them some ol boy from Bayside recommended them. Best of luck and enjoy what ever you come up eith........Cc


----------



## TEXASSMOKE (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks Shin-Diggin. Let us know when you pull the trigger and what you get Neverenough.Good luck and good smoking on whatever you deciede to get.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Do you think these designs will hold enough to feed 50 - 75 and which would you get and why.

both have 160,000BTU burner(s), 20Gallon cold water, single SS sink, plenty of storage, and large wood racks.

1. 20" diam. x 60" length with 20x20 upright and 20x20 firebox
2 racks in main chamber and 3 in upright


2. 30" diam. x 48" length with 30x30 firebox
3 rack in chamber


----------



## TEXASSMOKE (Dec 10, 2009)

I think both will hold enough meat. Well without seeing them I would have to say the one with the 20x20 upright. There are so many advantages of the upright you can't go wrong.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Neverenough said:


> Do you think these designs will hold enough to feed 50 - 75 and which would you get and why.
> 
> both have 160,000BTU burner(s), 20Gallon cold water, single SS sink, plenty of storage, and large wood racks.
> 
> ...


I used to have a 20" diameter pit with an upright and it did cook good, actually it was a Klose backyard chef model I believe. To actually "cook" in the upright you had to really feed it and that made the main chamber which was 20"x54" too hot to cook anything but fajitas or steaks. The 30" pit would be the way to go. Plus a large aluminum pan wont fit in a 20" upright to use as a warmer. Even with some tuning plates it still gets pretty hot in the main. I sent you a PM Neverseasy.


----------



## TEXASSMOKE (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Neverenough*  
_Do you think these designs will hold enough to feed 50 - 75 and which would you get and why.

both have 160,000BTU burner(s), 20Gallon cold water, single SS sink, plenty of storage, and large wood racks.

1. 20" diam. x 60" length with 20x20 upright and 20x20 firebox
2 racks in main chamber and 3 in upright

2. 30" diam. x 48" length with 30x30 firebox
3 rack in chamber_

I used to have a 20" diameter pit with an upright and it did cook good, actually it was a Klose backyard chef model I believe. To actually "cook" in the upright you had to really feed it and that made the main chamber which was 20"x54" too hot to cook anything but fajitas or steaks. The 30" pit would be the way to go. Plus a large aluminum pan wont fit in a 20" upright to use as a warmer. Even with some tuning plates it still gets pretty hot in the main. I sent you a PM Neverseasy

If the pit is built correctly you will not have that issue.(AIR FLOW RATIO).

This might help.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

If you want a high class professional pit go to Ole Hickory website but bring a large checkbook.


----------



## EWV8434 (May 21, 2004)

*www.easttexassmokers.com*

Try east texas smokers....Talk with Clint and he will do you right. EWV8434


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

We had a custom pit priced by both Klose, Pitts and Spits and JJ's, JJ's was much more reasonible. Exact same product, Klose is just over run with orders and the turn around time was astronomical at Klose v JJ's. JJ's did everything we wanted and did it in less time and for less money that Klose. 

Don't get me wrong, Klose does great work but we got more for our money at JJ's. Depends on how custom you want to get. Pitts was pretty inflexible with custom mods.



Good luck and post pics!


----------



## today1 (Dec 14, 2009)

I was in the same delima a few years ago! I let a local build me one, I was able to be envolved every step of the process. It is truly one off custom, My budget was less than yours and for the money and time frame, I was pleasently suprised. If your interested PM me for the guys info. I use mine professionally and cook almost everyday. Holds temp @ 225 for 8 hours on one fire box full of wood. It is big enough to cook 12 briskets at one time, or 16 racks of ribs. The best thing is no one else has my BBQ pit. MIne looks like a Locomotive.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

TEXASSMOKE said:


> Check out Lone Star Pits.(Tom) I have seen some beautiful pits come out of there. Used to be Bates custom.http://www.lonestarcustompits.com/
> Its all about what you can spend and what you want it to produce.
> 
> :texasflaghttp://www.texassmokesauce.com/:texasflag


Yes sir, Tom is a stand up guy and his attention to detail, price and customer service is second to none.. I own one of his pits and I'm very happy with it..If ya have any questions give him a call he's super easy to talk to.

here's some pics of my pit..It's a 24"x 48" main chamber dual slide out grates with a 36"x 24" upright with 6 slide out trays..twin propane burners and bottles..It work like a dream..


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

Check this one out. Good deal here.

http://austin.craigslist.org/bfs/1534121751.html


----------



## TEXASSMOKE (Dec 10, 2009)

Thats a sweet rig Northsider. Everthing but water. NICE!


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

Not sure if you have made your decision yet, but give the guys at Pitmaker.com a look . My buddy bought one of their sniper smoker trailer rigs like the one below and he has been very pleased with it. The guys there have been building pits for a long time , and are a product of another big time pit making company. The Jambo pits are a thing of beauty and cook awesome from what I have seen too . I have never cooked on one personally, but I know someone who has one. He swears he will never own another one that isn't a Jambo . Just a little more to think about .

Mike


----------



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

I bought a pit from JJ pitts this past summer. They make some great pits. Check out thier website or better yet go by and see them.

http://www.pitsbyjj.com/


----------

